

Time Zone Data Returns - thyrsus
http://blog.joda.org/2011/10/time-zone-database-rebooted.html

======
jisaacstone
"However, none of us must forget Arthur David Olson and Paul Eggert, who still
face the threat of a direct and personal lawsuit having given so much to the
open community for zero cost and zero reward."

It makes me angry. Even worse is the fact that there seems to have been very
little noise about this outside HN (that I've seen).

There ought to be more outrage here, but the fact is people who have never had
to directly manipulate time data across different time zones don't realize why
this is so fundamentally important, and even those who have don't always
realize that keeping up with the changes is real work.

I sincerely hope for the best possible outcome for Arthur and Paul.

------
wedesoft
This is related to the news from 8 days ago (time-zone database used by Unix
shut down due to IP litigation): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3081281>

